# Can I work in different states?



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm registered to work in NY only for UberEats. I got a text last week from Uber telling me about a promo in NJ, and showing me a heatmap there. Am I allowed to just cross over to Jersey and start working?


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

You can't work in different states. Your vehicle needs to be registered and insured in the state you are delivering in.


----------

